# محتاج اجابه بسرعه كم طن حديد يحتاج للسقف



## وسام نزار (11 مارس 2011)

عاجل محتاج اجابه بسرعه كم طن حديد يحتاج للسقف مساحته 140 متر مربع وسمكه 20سم وهل يوجد معادله تقريبيا للحساب ذلك افيدوني جزاكم الله خير:80:


----------



## civil love (11 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم

140 *0.2 =28 متر مكعب 

وكل متر مكعب من الخرسانة يحتاج الى 90 الى 110 كغم من حديد التسليح ونحن ناخد المتوسط بينهما اي ناخذ 100 كغم من الحديد لكل متر مكعب من الخرسانة

اي انك تحتاج الى 2800 كغم اضف اليها ما يقارب 250 كغم للحديد الضائع في القص وغيرها من الخسائر الاخرى التي تحدث

اخي هذا حسب خبرتي البسيطة وحسب معلوماتي والله العالم


----------



## حاتم حسنى (11 مارس 2011)

للالالالالا يا راجل مش بتتحسب كده يا مان 
ده انا كان معايا صبة سقف كنت اشراف على التنفيذ كان تقريبا الحديد اللى فيه لا يقل عن 14 طن حديد 
( كان فيه حديد بالهبل من رغم صغر مساحته ) بالرغم من صحة اللوحات بناء على التصميم
لا اعتقد انها بتتحسب كده
هو صح ان المتر خرسانه بيحتاج من 90 الى 100 كجم حديد
بس بردو عشوائى كده لا اعتقد انه مضبوط _ تقريبا ) 
و الله اعلم
انا بردو هتاكد و ارد على حضرتك نظرا لضيق الوقت حاليا
شكرا


----------



## نانوتو (11 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز كل متر مربع للسقف يحتاج الى 15 كغم -16 كغم من الحديد اي ان 140 م2 *15 =2100 كغم هذا حسب خبرتي البسيطة مع الشكر


----------



## المصرى9 (11 مارس 2011)

بتفرق شويه على حسب نوع بلاطه السقف اللى انته شغاله هل هو solid>>>flat >>>hollow blook

solid من100 الى 120 كيلو جرام لكل متر مكعب
الفلات سلاب واللبشه من 120 الى150
الاعمده 130
القواعد المنفصله90
كمرات 120
وده طبعا كله كلام تقريبى تقريبى


----------



## محمود عبده 2010 (11 مارس 2011)

انته أكيد شغال فلات سلاب 
حجم السقف= 140*0.2=28 متر مكعب كل متر بياخد حوالى 100 كجم للمتر المكعب 
يعنى اذا هياخد حديد حوالى 2800 كجم


----------



## Els3id Fathy (11 مارس 2011)

المصرى9 قال:


> بتفرق شويه على حسب نوع بلاطه السقف اللى انته شغاله هل هو solid>>>flat >>>hollow blook
> 
> solid من100 الى 120 كيلو جرام لكل متر مكعب
> الفلات سلاب واللبشه من 120 الى150
> ...




تمام


----------



## هانى عصمت (11 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## عبدالرحمن عمر حسن (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومة


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (18 أبريل 2011)

بين 2500 كغ و3000 كغ ... وتوكل على الله ... الشباب ما قصروا معك نصحوك وكلامهم صحيح ....


----------



## engmhelal (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كما تم الذكر سلفا عن طريق الزملاء

السقف مسطح 140 م2 وسمك 20 سم
وطبعا لابد من وجود كمرات ساقطه أي أن متوسط سمك السقف 30سم
أي أن الحخجم = 140 * 0.3 = 42 م3
كميه الحديد تقريبيا = 42 * 100 / 1000 = 4.2 طن حديد
الرجاء ان أكون أوضحت وجهة النظر
إهدي اليكم برنامج يقوم بحساب الحديد بدقه عاليه للقواعد المنفصله والشدادات واللأعمده والكمرات المنفصله وبلاطه السقف المصمطه وكذلك حساب التكاليف 
*برنامج الحصر المتكامل والتكاليف01*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8a_J5X4v/001_____.html*​ 

*إهداء في الله*​ ******************​ *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ*​ *" وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ" التوبة105*​ *صـدق الله العظيـم*​ * البرنامج هو:  "برنامج لحســاب الخرسانـة والحديــد المطلــوب لجميــع العناصــر الخرسانيــة وحساب التكاليف".*
* ويتم حساب الحديد وتفريدة بالأطوال المطلوبة ويتم حساب الأوزان لكل تفصيلة حديد ويتم التجميع النهائي للأوزان الحديد لكل قطر علي حده .*​ *(العناصــر الخرسانيـــة) هـــي القواعـــد المنفصلــة - الشـدادات -الأعمـــدة- الكمــرات المستمــرة - الأسقــف البلاطــات المصمتــة)*​ *برنامج الحصر المتكامل والتكاليف01*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8a_J5X4v/001_____.html*​ ​ *وكما قال المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم كما ذكر في الصحيح *​ *قال صلى الله عليه و سلم " إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : علم ينتفع به ، وصدقة جارية ، وولد صالح يدعو له "*​ ​ ** عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ؛ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أَعْط الأَجِيرَ أَجْرَهُ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجِفَّ عَرَقُه ُ). رواه ابن ماجه.*​ ​ ** حدثنا يوسف بن محمد قال حدثني يحيى بن سليم عن إسماعيل بن أمية عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال الله تعالى" ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر ورجل باع حرا فأكل ثمنه ورجل استأجر أجيرا فاستوفى منه ولم يعطه أجره". *​ ​ *هـــذا البرنامـــج لوجــــه الله تعالــــــي*​ *وثمـن البرنامـج(أجر الأجير) قراءة الفاتحـه لـي ولوالــدي والمسلميــن والمسلمــات والدعــاء لـي فــي الدنيــا والأخــرة كـل مــرة لفتـح البرنامـج و إستخـدامــة*​ *الثمـــن غالــي بعــض الشيـــئ*​ ********************************​ *************​ ******​ ***​ *برامج وملفات أخري عسي الله أن ينفعنا بها*​ *01 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات البسيطة والقواعد المنفصلة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/200609518/40495f99/BEAMS_____.html*​ *02 ملف اكسيل لحصر الخرسانه المسلحة وتفريد حديد الكمرات المستمرة*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/8qTSUsSM/01_____.html*​ *3-برنامج خطوط الصرف الصحي شبكات الإنحدار*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/230998847/6f2c953c/___online.html*​ *الكود المصري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/231646137/60d23297/____.html*​ *الكود السوري للتفاصيل الإنشائية*​ *http://www.4shared.com/file/233046367/5fe7e088/3____.html*​ *موسوعه المهندس عبد اللطيف البقري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/mZRhJk4J/__online.html*​ *كتاب د/ شاكر البحيري*​ *http://www.4shared.com/document/Yu2z3GUi/Shaker_El_Behery_NoRestriction.html*​ ****************​ *فـي حالـة وجـود أي إستفسار أو خطـأ أو الرغبـة بالتعديـل الرجــاء التواصـل *​ *engmhelal82**علي الياهو*​ *engmhelal.helal**علي الجي ميل*​ *إنما توفيقي فمن الله وخطأي فمني ومن الشيطان*​ *لاتنسونــا بالدعـــــاء*​ *أخوكــــم فــــي الله *​ ******************​


----------

